# Greener lawn



## Kris (Sep 24, 2019)

Hello there, i am new in the community. I needed your guys expertise. I lived in manitoba and have 5200 sq ft of lawn. I had my sod installed last April 2019, all summer when i'm growing my grass hight like 5 inches it has been green, since fall is coming, i started mowing in the three inches height and my lawn looks like this now for the past three mowing that i did this month, currently it is 16 degree fahrenheit here in the place that i am in..



I just dethatched and overseeded yesterday, i also did apply scotts starter fert yesterday. Any tips on how to make a deeper greener lawn?

Thanks guys in advance🇨🇦🇨🇦🇨🇦


----------



## sheiraas (Jun 6, 2019)

If its really 16 degrees Fahrenheit where you are your grass is shutting down and your overseed was most likely wasted.


----------



## saidtheblueknight (Jul 10, 2019)

Your lawn will look like that for a few reasons.

1) you cut it way shorter than it's used to
2) you dethatched
3) it's starting to shutdown due to cooler weather

While the starter fert will help green it up somewhat, I too agree you pretty much wasted the seed for now. Some of it may survive the winter and germinate in the spring (kinda like an early dormant seeding), but besides that not much else you can do at this point to get it going. You're too late in the season for significant improvement in the looks department.

However, you certainly still have time to improve your lawn for now and in the future. Do one more fertilization app a month from now if temps are still above freezing. Look forward to next spring with an aggressive approach to bring it back to life.


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

@sheriaas it is not 16F it is 16C in Manitoba right now. OP must have made a typo.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@saidtheblueknight nailed the issue with the first point. Your grass was at 5" all year and then all of a sudden it wasn't. Grass takes time to adapt to a short height of cut.

If you can source Urea near you, I would recommend doing so. They are usually sold in 55lb bags (not found at hardware stores) and will last you a few years. I would make another application at 0.25lb N per 1,000 sf around the middle of October and keep mowing until top growth stops - yes this might mean you are cutting your grass wearing a jacket at the end of October.

This winter, read up on the Cool Season Guide and all of it's sub contents, especially the Fall Nitrogen Blitz. Put a plan in place so you can hit the ground running in the Spring.

FWIW, your grass looks thick and dense with minimal weed pressure.

And correct, 16C is the correct temperature. 16F would be very cold! We are in the low to mid 20's this week in the GTA (Celcius).


----------



## Kris (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks very much guys with all the info.. sorry about the typo, it is actually 16 degrees celsius here right now..


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

@Kris hey. I'm in Winnipeg, where exactly are you?
They are right about dropping it from 5 to 3 inch. It will take time to recover. I swear it took a couple mows for mine to recover from 3 inch to 2.5. But I may be crazy. Read the cool season guide like Hart's said and decide how deep you want to dive in.


----------



## Kris (Sep 24, 2019)

@Matix99def hey there..i am from Steinbach. Just got into the lawn care this year, been watching a lot of youtube like the lawn care nut, ryan knorr and recently lawncology.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

I also like pest and lawn ginga. His videos are straight forward and easily explained: I just got into lawncare this year as well. Feel free to message me and ask what I may be trying. I'm learning as I go as well. I'm planning to take some soil samples before the snow flies, get a solid plan for next year. Also willing to split some purchases with you if need be.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

Where did your sod come from?? Did you put it down yourself? Looks pretty good.


----------



## Kris (Sep 24, 2019)

@Matix99def bought it from one of sod company here in Steinbach. I actually wanted to try the milo, i know we don't have it here but i will try to asked my friends closer to the border if it is even possible to bring that fert here in Canada. If that does not work, then i might try the Next product by John Perry of lawncology. The lawn care nut website got some deal. They don't shipped in Canada but i am sure we can find a place closer to the border that we can have it shipped there then just picked it up when it arrived.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Good Milo alternative is brett young in Winnipeg. It's 5-1-2 and is a bio solid like Milo. Even smells like poop. But Milo isn't the be all. Don't kill yourself trying to get it.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

I called Brett young and they do not sell the milo alt in Manitoba. Only Alberta and Ontario. So I am going to use the home hardware 9-2-2 along with the scotts green max I think. That's my plan as of right now anyways. The 9-2-2 is 67 bucks a bag here. The next products seem to be pricey and at max app strength I don't think you get a lot out of it. I'm using humic and sea kelp from gardeners pantry. 1.5tbsp max per 1000 for the humic. Same as kelp but kelp is only good for one year. But only cost me 40 bucks with shipping I think??


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

I personally wouldn't make the efforts to consistently have to transport over the border. By mail or car.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

^+1

I love the videos and advice Allyn, John and Pete provide. Their YouTube channels have been so much help to so many people, including myself.

That said, while I assume the N-Ext products are great (and I trust the science that John Perry has put into his company), don't think for a second that they are your only option. The cost coupled with the hassle of getting those products across the border, doesn't make them worthwhile, IMO.

Gardner's Pantry is a wonderful resource in Canada, along with Kelp4Less - I use their Extreme Blend with Humic, Fulvic, Kelp and amino acids.

When I started out last year, I spent hours upon hours of research on both milo and N-ext. I have realized there are other alternatives that are more readily available to us in Canada and going through the process of getting those products into the Country just isn't worth it for me. It's not like it's liquid gold!

I have also used the HH 9-2-2 with success. In fact, I am going back to it next Spring (I still have a bag left from 2018).


----------



## Kris (Sep 24, 2019)

@Matix99def hey man..where abouts is that gardners pantry?


----------



## Kris (Sep 24, 2019)

@Harts thanks for the info..i guess me watching so much youtube made me wAnt to mimic their ways of growing their lawn and don't even consider the hassle of bringing it to the border. But yeah, will for sure try your suggestions in considering our alternative in Canada. Thanks again.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

@Kris gardeners pantry is in B.C. Victoria if I recall. So far good response from them. Shipped quick and quick to answer my email when I had questions. Not as much selection as kelp4less though if you want to expand your apps in the future.


----------



## Kris (Sep 24, 2019)

@Matix99def thanks a lot man..i will checked kelp4less hoping i could order my stuff thru them.. thanks again.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

When I dropped from 3 to 2 it looked bad, I had to cut once at 1 inch and let it grow back to 2, now it looks great


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

@Kris if you want it green. Look into the fas/as app in the cool season guide. It's available on Amazon Canada.


----------

